# Best 'cross bike under $2k, with disc brakes?



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

A friend of mine is looking for a bike. Wants to keep price uner $2,000 and would prefer discs. What's out there?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

There's the airborne. 
Airborne Bicycles

Lots of hype. But I've never ridden it.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Focus*

If you can get your hands on a focus Mares AX.2 with (disc version) you will be stylin, it's a very nice frame and you should be able to get it for around $1500-$1600.


----------



## zmiko (Apr 25, 2011)

Salsa Vaya, Raleigh Roper come to mind a steel options


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

F65X - Felt Bicycles

2012 JAMIS BICYCLES - NOVA RACE


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

Specialized crux comp disc. MSRP is $2100 but should be had for less than 2k.


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

I'm with LocalHero on this one...check out the Airborne Delta...lot's of bang for the buck


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the recs so far guys! This is just wnat we were looking for. IMO, the Raleigh and the Felt look pretty nice - I may consider selling my Gunnar Crosshairs, just to get on the disc brake bandwagon.


----------



## Bobe Kryant (Aug 2, 2011)

Just an FYI - I haven't been able to find the Raleigh or Felt anywhere on the east coast. Airborne is OOS until...well now (October). 

I wasn't aware that Jamis is jumping on the disc bandwagon. Have to check that out.


----------



## highlander179 (Sep 12, 2011)

The Felt F65X is a '12 model and wont be in stores 'til mid to late November.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Raleigh Roper, sweet steel frame and 105 components. On sale at REI for 20% off, sale ending today.

Raleigh Roper Bike - 2012 at REI.com


----------



## tmb (Feb 1, 2003)

*Felt delay*

Sweet Bikes(Canton, Mi) called Felt for me yesterday about the F65x, seems to be delayed until after the first of the year. Reason given was a hold-up on the wheelset.

T


----------

